# Mackay Region



## gus11 (Jun 18, 2010)

About a month ago I had an epic failure of a research trip, so to make myself happier i swung down to Mackay about 400km south. The Mackay region is home to 4 species of leaf tail, two of which i hadn't seen previously. 
I've put in some shots of other species we found which was only a few but they may be of interest to some people.
unfortunately eungella was smashed - i mean smashed by cyclone ului (spelling) so it was hardly exciting bird wise, there was almost no canopy in the entire place, giant trees were just smashed to pieces. i was also saddened to again not find the eungella eulamprus - if anyone has any hints on where it hangs out, it would be appreciated.

Oedura monolis






phyllurus championae





phyllurus nepthys









saproscincus eungellensis





spotted python





and just because these are hard to get a photo of, and i like them
a wompoo pidgeon





Gus


----------



## krusty (Jun 20, 2010)

there are some realy nice geckos.


----------



## Adsell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi mate, the luts are easy to find. I thought I told you were to look. Give me a call or pm and I will refresh your memory lol
Ads


----------



## reptilerob (Jul 1, 2010)

Great photos mate. I cant wait for it to warm up down here and the reptiles to start moving again.
Its been below 10 degrees all week so i cant see any getting around for a while!!LOL Only another couple of months!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice pics of the geckos mate


----------

